# Albin Cumulus?



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

What do you guys know about an Albin Cumulus? Anyone sailed one? How does it compare to the venerable Vega?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The Vega and Cumulus have nothing in common, zippo. The Cumulus is a quite modern pocket cruiser, a little basic down below, but handsome and sharply designed. I used one for a day and enjoyed the experience, a nice sailing craft, looks good. If you are in the Boston area, the BHSC has a few and you could rent one for a day (those boats are pretty beaten up tho...).

FWIW PHRFNE rates the Cumulus 189 versus the Vega 247.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Found several on Yachtworld... mostly all in the $teenKs. Nice looking boat, typical early '80s shape.

The outboard rudder will help maximize response as well as cockpit space, appears to be a balanced rudder so she should be light to steer if the rest of the boat's balance is right.

Headroom appears limited forward, and the interior looks a bit tight but at 28 feet in those days that was common.

She has nice lines and while, as SF says, she's nothing like the Vega, the build quality (generally regarded as quite good) should be similar. Looks worth further investigation.


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah i saw a photo of one on the hard and she looked as though she might be a sweet sailor. nice underwater profile and high aspect ratio rig. I couldn't find a review of a cumulus on here other than an odd post or two, so that got me wondering about her. 

do you think she would single hand well? would it be hard to get her to track with her keel and rudder combination? would she point well?


----------

